# Truvativ hussefelt stem



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I am interested with this product since this is the cheapest 0 degree rise stem around that I can buy.

The option is 40mm and 60mm so I just wonder how to measure the length since I don't have the item. I can't decide which one to get because I don't know hoe to measure.

If anyone use this stem and willing to give review I'll be grateful.


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

That's a pretty short stem. I guess it depends on your usage (DH would be a shorter stem) but most are in the 100mm-ish range.

If you are not opposed to ebay, you can plenty of easton stems for under 20 bucks.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

They measure center of steerer to center of bars. Whats the length and rise of current stem?


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

I believe they are measured center to center.

If you had a steerer tube that is 1-1/8" and a bar that is 31.6mm.
Half of the 1-1/8" is 14.2875mm
Half of the 31.6mm bar is 15.8mm
Add those together and you get 30.0875mm.

So, to get an idea how far a 40mm stem would be, you would hold the bar roughly 1cm away from the steerer tube. A 60 mm stem would be 3cm away from the steerer tube. But also realize that the actual distance away from the stem changes with the pitch of the stem.


----------



## trsills (Jul 27, 2010)

I just bought and installed this stem (40mm). Got it from JensonUSA for $25. It's a tank and weighs more than the 90mm I took off. I think it's over 250 grams. I picked it up to see how it would impact jumping. It made an immediate difference with my ability to elevate the front end more easily. It also closed the gap so that I wasn't as stretched out over the top tube...meaning I'm able to more comfortably sit up when climbing (although I'll probably get some hi-rise bars as well). I did find myself looking around online last night for a lighter stem but then price is like 4x.

Steering is now wickedly responsive. So this could be a problem depending on your riding style. I don't mind it and didn't have any issues on last weekend's ride, which included up and downhill. But for sure you'll need to adjust to the change in handling.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the replies

I am 5'4" and my bike is 15.5".

My current stem is center to center 55mm 10 degree rise the length is good enough for me. 
Main purpose is for XC but sometime I like to play on rocky track so I just want to be safe without worry about the stem going to break. Well I need a stem with DH strength for safety.

This is old pic when I use low riser bar, my current stem reversed because I use high raiser bar. I pick this because it's cheap and use 25.4 bar.










@trsills
Thanks for the review, I wish you can help me to post the pic also measure the stem because I am still not sure that 40mm is the accurate number measured center to center.


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

40mm stem 30mm hussefelt rise bar works well, may be a little short but my bro 60mm def too long i may go 50mm if only truvativ made a white 50mm


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@CT3
Thanks a lot for the review and the pic, great advice and great bike.


----------

